# bacteria counts in yogurt and probiotic supplements



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello, Just out of curiosity --Does anyone know how the amount of bacteria in a cup of yogurt compares to that in a standard probiotic supplement? For example, I am thinking of trying the acidophilus pearls, which have 1 billion CFU; I'm wondering how that would compare to what is typically found in yogurt.


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi kc99 - Don't know the answer to your question, but my guess is that commercially-prepared yogurt contains a lot less as it is sold in grocery stores and anyone can eat it (babies, etc). And one wonders how much the processing itself kills. I think you are wise to go with the pearls instead unless you really really like yogurt! Wearyone


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If it has Live or Active Cultures it was not heated after culturing so at least when it was put in the container it had live bacteria.How long they survive after that can vary.They need pretty high counts to turn milk into yogurt so at least at some point they have a lot.However they tend to use strains that make yogurt well in industrial processes, which may not be the best strains for living in people. They do find some bacteria in feces from people eating yogurt so at least some brands can work for some people.K.


----------



## Mo0osh (Jan 4, 2008)

*What can you tell me about yogurts that claim to aid digestion? Could they help IBS?*Adding yogurt to your diet may help ease symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), according to some research.Yogurt is made by adding cultures of certain bacteria to milk. These microorganisms convert the lactose in the milk to lactic acid. The lactic acid gives yogurt its characteristic tart taste and also causes the milk to form a soft curd.A variety of cultures can be used in making yogurt - some of which may have health benefits. These beneficial, or "good," bacteria (probiotics) are normally found in your large intestine. A few examples of good bacteria used in some yogurts are bifidobacteria and lactobacilli.Some research has shown that probiotics can decrease gas, pain and bloating associated with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Certain priobiotics can also decrease the time it takes for food to move through the intestine, which may be helpful in people with constipation. In people with IBS who have diarrhea, probiotics may decrease the frequency of loose stools.Probiotic therapy is an area of active medical research. Although probiotics are generally considered safe, more research is needed to determine what role, if any, probiotics may play in the treatment of IBS. Before starting a probiotic therapy to treat a specific disease or condition, talk to your doctor.source: http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/ibs-diet/AN01346


----------

